# so i totally got laid on skype last night



## Matt Derrick (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jan 24, 2015)

Ah the sex bot, that sure takes me back.
I used to have similar fun with em back in the day on AIM


----------



## Tude (Jan 24, 2015)

ROFL - I woke my cats up ---- "turtle rapist"


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting this Matt. I just pretended I was the one getting chatted up and rubbed one out for you. 

Sooooo.....how is the StP dating subforum coming along?::drinkingbuddy::::fuckinginbed::::snaphappy::


----------



## Tude (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh freak - thx @mmmmmmmichael - I just woke up the cats again laughing (LOL don't know what it is but the one siamese gets aggitated and needs to come look at my face meowing if I laugh). hehe


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 24, 2015)

i guess i should go ahead and get skype now.


----------



## Tude (Jan 24, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> i guess i should go ahead and get skype now.



hehe - For some darn reason someone high up at work decided it was a grand idea that all should have this webcam kinda thing available to all and so it sits tipped up on my phone ... staring at me. Now adays there is a piece of duct tape across the lens. In the beginning I'd get phone calls from people at work and BOINK - I get their pic on my computer and DOUBLE BOINK - my pic is there too - wtf I looked like hell and was most always eating, desk messy WAHOO! Duct Tape!!!!!


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jan 24, 2015)

Tude said:


> WAHOO! Duct Tape!!!!!


 I've also got duct tape over my webcam but it's because webcams can be switched on remotely by hackers (or worse, the US government). No one can ever know what flavor pop-tarts I like to eat at midnight.


----------



## Odin (Jan 24, 2015)

MolotovMocktail said:


> I've also got duct tape over my webcam but it's because webcams can be switched on remotely by hackers (or worse, the US government). No one can ever know what flavor pop-tarts I like to eat at midnight.



Dude. I hypothesized that ages ago. I'm not even that tech savy... lol. GOod to see I'm not the only paranoid pika.
lol
@mattderrick. Thanks for that. I got a really needed real good laugh outa it. 

Shit folks. I got on the sauce again the other night. Rum. Rum... ahh... awweeel. At least someone is enjoying my drunk txt's... or not. No...


----------



## Tude (Jan 24, 2015)

LOL POPTARTS!! hehe thank you @MolotovMocktail hehe - I will not say but I have surfed early morning with other bartenders after hours on this. LOL We were poptarts - opened up this college professor's webvam site (well hey - we looked all over for open cams and his was open ---- lol for class) and he had an enormous beard at his desk and we were all in different stages of undress and he SAW us - adjusted his glasses as he peered at his camera very closely while we rushed to turn the dam cam off. Think it was seeuseeme or something like that.

Oh dear.  poptarts LOL


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

holy shit, matt!!

is this for real??

i mean.. she sounds like a bot.. or someone cutting & pasting..

if those are your real, unrehearsed answers, then man, you are a fucking *genius*..

you need to join the Get The Fuck Out club..
a non-internet organization open only by personal invitation..

not quite the slabs, but arguably a hell of a lot more mobile...
assuming it ever gets more than 2 members..

no fucking armchairing allowed, however..


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

i think the word "shallow" is what offended them...
.. although... what's that other word that starts with an "s"...?


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

i wonder if she's the same amanda *i* used to know...?


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

i had a turtle named amanda...


she disappeared, one day....


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 24, 2015)

creature said:


> i think the word "shallow" is what offended them...
> .. although... what's that other word that starts with an "s"...?



I've never seen a bot get offended, not even these:


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

i suspect, micheal, that i am supposed to be civil to you, for however long i may or may not last here, despite your once having called me a creepy fucking creep, so i won't ask how you got enough experience to tell the difference..

& so suffice it to say that yes.. i agree..

the AIs probably have fewer morals than us

& are probably, therefore, less evil..


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 24, 2015)

creature said:


> i suspect, micheal, that i am supposed to be civil to you, for however long i may or may not last here, despite your once having called me a creepy fucking creep, so i won't ask how you got enough experience to tell the difference..



I called you a "creepy fucking creep"? 
That doesn't sound like something I would say.
In fact, I am denying I called you a "creepy fucking creep".
But I will say that it is getting awfully strange in here.


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

there was a thread which matt censored, called "hey mister? you aren't a nin(ja), are you?"
(deferring to your offense at the "ninja word".

that post has been deleted in deference to matt's judgement that it was no more than a "flame-magnet", when in fact it had only garned "likes" (other than from one or two who took offense to the *word*, rather than the *content*)

my best recollection, as close to a quote, and as strange as it may seem, here, is that you said "that sounds really creeping creepy. maybe you are just a creepy creep", or something along those lines.
i do not recall for sure that you said "fucking", but given that you did, in fact, call me a creep three times, or reference me to one, is certain enough for me to believe that my recollection of you using the word "fucking" in the same post (as in "a fucking blah blah blah") is probably also correct.

if the server holds the original thread, examine it.

if it does not, then your denial stands, & my assertion, without evidence that i myself destroyed in order to comply with what was, well intentioned or not, a censoring of an honest expression against prejudice by drawing a parallel, stands as indefensible.

but that's ok..

it may be the case that someone else said it, in which case i should be banned, for mentioning an incorrect accusation of that magnitude.

not, however, before i could apologize after enough soul searching to determine if perhaps i am beginning to suffer alzheimer or other age/stupidity related delusion..

but.. it's ok..

i don't usually say shit without justification, & i will be damned if i step down for a fucking internet forum, if it is a matter of my goddamned fucking *manners* being questioned, when we are all *really* supposed to be fighting for our lives, here..

if we aren't, then *all* of this is just pretend, or is no more substantial, really, than, say, instagram..

i will not even say i am mistaken, because i have seen you *consistently* make judgemental remarks against people whom have reported points of fact which are dependent only upon their experience, and not respond to their assertions in the *context* of fact..

that alone is easy enough to provide example of, and if what i assert could be proven by example of *that* alone, then the provision is amply easy enough.. though i would never, never, never deny the expression of any of them, at any time, as a right which you should inherently posses.

so if you want to call me creepy, refer to me as creepy or allude to me as creepy, then more fucking power to you.

& if my saying that these are things that can be said are decided to be things that are merely flames, then more fucking power to whatever idiots think *either one of us* needs to be censored for so saying.

i have people to feed.
i have tents to give away.
i have cars to fix.
i have unpaid fucking labor to perform..
blah blah yada yada..

in the past 2 years & 2 months i have traveled 40,000 miles & not asked anyone, anywhere, for a single penny (other than when i though they might wish i would, that they could confirm their participation in the necessities of the journey..)

i have sheltered, fed, transported & *supplied* not only people who are just on the road, but a number from this very forum, and i have done so with more than words like "creep" or "make your answers more civil"

i have been doing it for *decades*, and the only thing that non-participatory tongue wagging does for me, while accusing me of ulterior motives or otherwise sticking a pin in my ass for the sake of conversation, is to signify to me just how far off the point *all* of humanity is becoming, when anarchists cannot lovingly & respectfully tell each other go fuck off, so long as they are actually doing *some sort* of work which freedom would take joy in justifying..

i'm a creep?

fine.

do you pull over for busted vehicles in the middle of the night that are obviously the home of travelers?

yes?

great.
go fuck yourself.

no?

that's cool too.. whatever you think is best..

you want to call me a rambling shitwad who has no clue about what rationality or meaning is?

i am completely copacetic with that...

the bottom line here, & is what determines whether we are assholes or not, is whether or not we actually represent what we hope is most true..

you say " i love travelers, and i think they should be helped", but you pass them up?

your spit is the color of piss.

you say "fucking dumb kids & dirty old fucks on the road in cars that can't go 10 fucking miles", but you help them get to the next on ramp or show them where the spring has disconnected from the accelerator?

then you are goddamned fucking holy..

if you can't remember what you say, my friend, then you are either talking too much, or talking about too many different things...

right now i have landed, & all i am saying to whomever is on this fucking site is that if they are within 50 miles, they have fucking help.
i guess if that makes me a creepy creeper creeping creep, or sending $200 to a fucking Stp'r who tells me they have broken their fucking foot, then fuck me, & that's ok, because that is whatever anyone thinks..

but do NOT tell me you are about freedom & standing up to the system or the fucking man, when you deny the consequences of what they are doing, or tell me that what i *say* is 'uncivil', just because you don't think it meets your criteria, when in FACT i am laying my fucking ass down to do what you 'say' we should all be doing, when it comes down to helping each other out, when traveling..

shit...


if that's all this place is good for.. for *saying* things..?? then matt? fucking ban me *again*.

i am a douchbag, motherfucker, & proud of it..

the only people hurt are the people i would help, because i know they come from a place i believed was free...

i do not even need my content, here..

there is a road, & there is life,

& that is where you will fucking find me.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 24, 2015)

https://squattheplanet.com/general-...t-laid-on-skype-last-night.22093/#post-161881

So...you are going to refer to a thread which has been deleted and then talk about how great the thread was with all the "likes" it received? Then, you use that thread to support your accusations of what I allegedly said? All awhile you backpedal on your uncertainty of my using the word "fucking" when you seemed to be pretty sure in your earlier accusation in this thread. A fine argument you have not made.



Bring on the fembots!


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

read the post, carefully.

if you want.

makes no difference to me, at all.

i have better things to do than throw shit at people i don't know.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 24, 2015)

creature said:


> read the post, carefully.
> 
> if you want.
> 
> ...



But...you make time to lie? 
Kindly accept my poopie pile as gratitude for your lying.


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

i see, however, that since i have now gone to examine *your* content, my access to it is limited..

fine..

dunno if i could have dredged it up, since the thread is deleted, but hey..

censorship is a good thing, right?


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

whatever, my friend..
i've said what i've said, & it is said.

i am often *mistaken*.. more than enough to know i am the purest dickwad to leave the cum of satan, should such a being exist..

but i rarely, rarely, rarely lie.


----------



## creature (Jan 24, 2015)

we're done.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 25, 2015)

enough is enough folks... ya'll are ruining my otherwise hilarious thread


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 25, 2015)

Creature you are one angry person mannnn chill out a second


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2015)

I for the most part I like creatures ramblings... For one part,,, with age comes the benefit of the doubt. Ramble on friend I find lots of wisdom in-between and throughout your words.
And experience in all its forms is not to be ever swept aside.
Take heed and patience. Seek thee consul. Where you may not expect it.
Cuz youth makes us blind to years of our contemporaries development of mind.
And if we cross paths.
My campfire is yours and my stories can be exchanged with yours.
mmmmmmichael made a fembot joke and creature reacted with rote.
Yet give patience a chance and you might just find one day at the campfire spent in pleasant conversation on a fine intellectual boat.
On the river... that river.
We all float.

@Matt Derrick don't worry your thread is still hilarious... thanks for the laugh.


----------



## creature (Jan 25, 2015)

iz ok, Boss..

i am an arguebot

must.. fight..... proggrasmmmingg......


----------



## creature (Jan 25, 2015)

maybe i could get a date with her..
we might make a good pair..

or.. anyone have a turtle they could spare....?


uhmmm... preferably a 2-headed one...


----------



## creature (Jan 25, 2015)

you know.. that kind of looks like that hottie in "Tremors"..?


----------



## creature (Jan 25, 2015)

ok, ok.. so here's what's *really* funny...

i'm looking at the thread title for 2 days, right?

& i'm thinking.. "oh, matt must have replied to some lame post, & told some datazombie to get a hold of reality...
nonetheless, i don't check, since it seems a pretty putrid thing to post on.. (not that i don't have my own set of personally preferred putriditities...)

so.. i am looking at the forum threads & see that this is staying on the high end, & i am thinking.. "yeah.. it *is* matt.. (!!) (parenthetic exclamations)

& then i am thinking "man.. matt not too long ago decided to hand over StP.. wtf.. i understand that, but... this is totally not his forum style, so far as *i* can ever recollect... shit.. he's not having a nervous breakdown or something, is he???"

yes.. those were pretty well much my exact thoughts...

& then.. thens i thins, i does, that... "no.. no fucking way.. glorious leader does not go to milk-sop that fast..."
sooo... i look...

& now?

all i can think about..?

is how nice a 2 headed little turtle would be....


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2015)

creature creature lol... mat has handed over the reins as far as I can see... to our glorious admi... goddess Et Tude'... 
and this thread does not reflect the totality of STP... it seems to be simply a slightly off end humorous by product of insomnia. and stupid skype bots...
ANd I don't even know whats up with the turtles... or even 2 headed ones. see..
honestly I don't see the big deal... but that just me.


----------



## creature (Jan 25, 2015)

i forgot to mention...

it must be a *robot* turtle...

the real ones hurt...


----------

